#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-21
<newz2000> Can someone remind me how to become operator in my channel?
<jpds> newz2000: See: /msg ChanServ help op
<newz2000> thanks jpds
<jpds> Welcome.
<newz2000> Does anyone mind if I add instructions on becoming op and deop to the OperatorGuidelines page?
<jpds> newz2000: I was just thinking of doing likewise.
 * newz2000 doing it now
<newz2000> done: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<jpds> newz2000: If you use xchat you may find http://www.kaarsemaker.net/software/chanserv/ to be useful in operating channels.
<unafilliate> Hello friends
<unafilliate> anyone can help me regarding ubuntu channels ownership ?
<ompaul> it is owned by the irc council
<unafilliate> ompaul : then is there any way to be a part of irc council , cause i want to help my country fellows , cause the website is down , and the only source available is irc , unfortuantely that is also so running
<unafilliate> *so = no
<unafilliate> i believe i can do help , as i have regular free time and i have done lot of help on websites , also i m offering first free LAMP based ubuntu powered shells , for project proof https://launchpad.net/~paracha and my portal http://shellweb.net ,
<unafilliate> ompaul : Can you tell where should i go and ask for #ubuntu-pk , cause i m really intrested to run it
<unafilliate> hii Ekushey
<Ekushey> hi unafilliate  :)
<unafilliate> hello
<unafilliate> :)
<unafilliate> how are you
<ompaul> unafilliate, I am not in a position to affect what you are talking about
<unafilliate> no problem
<unafilliate> thats always been happening since long with 3rd world countries
<unafilliate> i am use to of it
<unafilliate> :)
<Ekushey> i'm doing fine, thanks for asking, unafilliate :)
<Ekushey> how are you?
<unafilliate> I am fine too , thanks for your reply
<unafilliate> :)
<Ekushey> no problem unafilliate :)
<unafilliate> :)
<unafilliate> Ekushey : I need to know , how i can get operator status for ubuntu loco irc channel (ubuntu-pk) to start help my country men ,
<Ekushey> unafilliate, you don't actually need to get op access to help
<jussi01> what does pk stand for??
<Ekushey> in most channels on this networks you'll see channels with not ops... look at this channel :)
<Ekushey> jussi01, pakistan
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> unafilliate: Ekushey is right - you dont need op status to help
<unafilliate> oright
<unafilliate> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-23
<persia> Could I request a temporary join/part block for  x-Dieu in #ubuntu-mobile?
<nalioth> what is he doing?
<persia> client it joining and quitting from excess flood repeatedly over the past several hours at high frequency.  I don't believe anyone to be driving right now.
<sbc> Hi everyone. I just became a Ubuntu member yesterday. Can anyone here help me set up the irc cloak pleas?
<Myrtti> !register | sbc, follow this guide first, please
<ubottu> sbc, follow this guide first, please: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jpds> sbc: Hi, please make sure you've set up your nick as per http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<sbc> I'm pretty sure my nick is registered as per those guides. Is there something I have forgotten?
<jpds> sbc: You may /msg me what /msg NickServ info gives you to check.
<jpds> nalioth, PriceChild: When you get back, can you please look into sbc's cloak request - email is set and secondary nick has been grouped.
<sbc> jpds: thank you :)
<jpds> Welcome.
<nalioth> sbc: what is your launchpad page?
<sbc> nalioth: https://launchpad.net/~soeren-b-c/
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-24
<bazzie> jpds, hi :)
<bazzie> jpds, poing
<jpds> Anyone one who bazzie is?
<jpds> s/one/know/
<jussi01> nope
<bazhang> jpds, tis me :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-26
<Nafallo> Philip5: vi vill halla ogonen pa smallfoot-... han ar och ror upp problem i -ops.
<Myrtti> man kan säga det
<Myrtti> Nafallo: men jag sku också titta på log filer av i går också
<Myrtti> både i de svenska och i op kanalen
<Myrtti> okies...
<Nafallo> yea... exactly
<Myrtti> thaaat would explain things
 * Myrtti facepalms
<morgs> New channel created: #ubuntu-sugarteam for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SugarTeam
<jpds> morgs: Cool, maybe add it to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat ?
<morgs> jpds: OK, will do
<raj> what is  "unaffiliated cloak" mean
<Myrtti> nothing much
<jpds> raj: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Myrtti> it just hides your hostname/ip
<raj> k
<Nafallo> Philip5: ja.
<Philip5> såg vad du skrev men var tvungen att dra
<Philip5> men hängde inte med orsaken även om jag läste lite logg nu
<Philip5> gammal bekant?
<Nafallo> Philip5: knappast. vilsen 12-aring snarare.
<Philip5> aha
<Nafallo> Philip5: blivit bannad fran massa publika kanaler.
<Philip5> trodde du stött på honom tidigare
<Myrtti> han var ju i #ubuntu i går
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> känner inte igen honom
<Philip5> jag irriterar mig mest på korvmacka eller vad han kallar sig
<Philip5> fast han är rätt harmlöst bara gränslöst offtopic
<Myrtti> hade "om jag kan inte göra saker därför att du har dina reglen, ska jag börja min EGEN kanal med mina EGNA reglen!"
<Philip5> och mest att han inte pratar om annat än just offtopicgrejer, använder inte linux eller så heller
<Myrtti> och sen annoncerade det på massa kanal
<Philip5> gör han sånt är det ju bara att banna honom
<Nafallo> Philip5: inte sett den.
<Nafallo> Myrtti: precis. testar granser osv... :-)
<Myrtti> men det var ju inte i -se
<Philip5> Nafallo: han är väl rätt harmlös men verkar allmänt konstig bara
<Nafallo> Philip5: fair enough
<Philip5> Nafallo: vill du ha några typiska korvmackor så du hänger med vad jag menar...
<Philip5> :D
<Nafallo> Philip5: sure.
<Nafallo> Philip5: inte?
<Philip5> dyker in i kanalen och sänger inget annat än frågor som: <korvmacka>	Vem är/vad "Abel Hamid"?  <korvmacka>	Finns det ens en enda tidning i Sverige utan reklam?   <korvmacka>	Finns det något sätt att "tvinga fram" röstbrevlådan för ett mobiltelefonnummer?  <korvmacka>	Kollar Arlanda och Viking Line upp en innan man får komma ombord? Alltså... om man har något otalt med polisen?  <korvmacka>	Är "avgrävning" ett svenskt ord?
<Philip5> Nafallo: jo men jag letade igenom loggen
<Philip5> äsch, var inte så kul när man tar dem ur sitt sammanhang
<Nafallo> ehrm... precis. later offtopic
<Philip5> hur som helst så stör jag mig på att han loggar in och slänger ur sig sådana där frågor och sedan följer inte upp dem
<Philip5> och pratar aldrig om annat
<Philip5> en grej om man är stammis i kanalen och frågar sånt i förbifarten
<Nafallo> mjo. precis.
<Philip5> men att liksom bara hej hopp
<Nafallo> komma in bara for offtopic ar inte lika okay :-)
<Philip5> kanske bara är jag
<myrtlebeachbums> So do I just ask for a cloak on here?
<jpds> myrtlebeachbums: Ubuntu cloak?
<myrtlebeachbums> Yes
<nalioth> myrtlebeachbums: do you have a launchpad page?
<jpds> myrtlebeachbums: Please provide a link to your Launchpad page and make sure that you have done the steps at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup .
<myrtlebeachbums> https://launchpad.net/~myrtlebeachbums
<myrtlebeachbums> ...and done on the faq. I registered my nick.
<Myrtti> I must say I find your nick mildly disturbing :-P
<myrtlebeachbums> :)
<nalioth> myrtlebeachbums is not an active member of any Launchpad teams.                   /msg ubottu member
<myrtlebeachbums> I've got apps in and will be working on UWN starting with 102.
<jpds> ubottu: tell myrtlebeachbums about member
<ubottu> myrtlebeachbums, please see my private message
<myrtlebeachbums> Thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2008-07-27
<serkan`c> hello
<nalioth> serkan`c: here is where you can ask your questions pertaining to Ubuntu and Kubuntu and the other official channels
<serkan`c> i am not asking an ubuntu channel problem :D
<serkan`c> but thank you so much
<nalioth> what are you asking?
<TiredWolf> how to get a channel out of his /whois list
<nalioth>   /msg chanserv help           /msg chanserv help set                      will show you your options
<serkan`c> yep
<serkan`c> i looked there of course
<TiredWolf> actually, it's more like /mode +s
<serkan`c> but first i thought private does that, misunderstood
<nalioth> there are two different settings
<nalioth> a channel mode and a channel flag
<nalioth> they both do similar things
<serkan`c> ok +s isnt the flag? am i right?
<serkan`c> it is mode
<TiredWolf> +s is a mode
<serkan`c> ok what is the equiavalent flag?
<TiredWolf> locking +s into chanserv makes it a flag, i guess
<nalioth> it does not
<TiredWolf> well yes, mlock is a flag
<nalioth> +s will keep your channel off the /whois of others
<serkan`c> so the only way is setting the +s flag?
<nalioth> for your purpose, yes
<TiredWolf> or setting yourself +i
<TiredWolf> but then everyone else in the channel has to do that too, if you want nobody to show up
<nalioth> that won't hide the channel (if he's the owner)
<serkan`c> i was actually +i
<serkan`c> ohh
<serkan`c> this is the problem i guess
<TiredWolf> i really doubt you are +i
<TiredWolf> since i see #freenode #tuxhacker #ubuntu-irc #ubuntu-locoteams #turklug
<serkan`c> * [serkan`c] is signed on as account heartsmagic
<TiredWolf> and i'm only in #ubuntu-irc and #freenode
<serkan`c> it is normal TiredWolf
<serkan`c> not all the channels +s i am in
<TiredWolf> +i doesn't mean "identified"
<TiredWolf> it means "invisible"
<serkan`c> oh!
<serkan`c> but i dont want to be invisible for all the channels
<nalioth> serkan`c: +e is identified
<TiredWolf> then +s is the way
<serkan`c> poor me :D
<serkan`c> yeash +s is so good for my purpose
<TiredWolf> just, if you want it to stay, /msg chanserv set #channel mlock on
<TiredWolf> eh, what did i say
<TiredWolf> just, if you want it to stay, /msg chanserv set #channel mlock +s
<serkan`c> yes i did it like that
<TiredWolf> still, i have my doubts on the usefulness of making an ops' channel secret
<TiredWolf> but, whatever suits you i guess
<serkan`c> it is the mod channel
<serkan`c> not for a regular user, we have an official channel for that
<TiredWolf> and the people here have #ubuntu, yet #ubuntu-irc isn't secret
<serkan`c> but is not just mod channel :D
<serkan`c> actually i see your point
<TiredWolf> well actually yes it is
<TiredWolf> it says "International Ubuntu IRC operators channel"
<serkan`c> oh according the desc. on topic, yes it is
<serkan`c> but isnt it preferrable?
<TiredWolf> look, if you want to keep it private, keep it private. but if regular users have an issue to discuss with you mods, or operators as you prefer... then it's generally better to discuss it in a dedicated channel, than to clutter the main support channel
<serkan`c> actually i didnt create this channel for this purpose, we talk those in the regular channel but this is not a serious problem, i can make it -s
<TiredWolf> you can make it as you prefer, as far as i know, i was merely suggesting
<serkan`c> so this is an oppinion and i can see your point
<serkan`c> btw thanks for helping both TiredWolf and nalioth
<myrtlebeachbums> Hey guys - anyone got a minute for some questions on an Ubuntu cloak?
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> shoot
<myrtlebeachbums> Okay. So I've registered my nick, I'm an Ubuntero, and I'm a member of two teams. Is that what I need for a cloak, and if not what else do I need? (I RTFM'd, and I think I'm good but I thought I'd ask to make sure.)
<myrtlebeachbums> https://launchpad.net/~myrtlebeachbums
<Myrtti> you need to be not only Ubuntero, but an Ubuntu member
<RoAkSoAx> myrtlebeachbums, what you need to obtain a cloak is become an Official Ubuntu Member: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<myrtlebeachbums> Gotcha. A little more work to do. :) Thanks guys. I'll work on that and bug you some time in the future. I appreciate the help.
<jpds> myrtlebeachbums: Good luck!
<myrtlebeachbums> Thanks! TTYL
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-20
<CosmiChaos> hello, can anyone help me i want to talk to ops from +ubuntu-de and #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<niko> CosmiChaos: /join #ubuntu-de-ops no ?
<CosmiChaos> hm no im the only one there with chanserv xd
<CosmiChaos> but -s is correct
<CosmiChaos> thanks
<cdm10> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<cdm10> !version gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about version gdm
<cdm10> !info gdm
<ubot4> cdm10: gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.10-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1933 kB, installed size 15980 kB
<ubot2> cdm10: gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.10-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1933 kB, installed size 15980 kB
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.10-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1933 kB, installed size 15980 kB
<andrew_46> Is someone here able to remove the Ubuntu Member cloak from from this nick? I am no longer a member on launchpad but the cloak remains :-)
<andrew_46> I am not sure if it is simply a matter of waiting....
<andrew_46> andrew.46
<andrew_46> Hopefully somebody will catch this on logs :-). Good night!
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-21
<akgraner> Can someone help me with my membership cloak https://launchpad.net/~akgraner    Thanks :-)
<erUSUL> !nickname | akgraner chack that you have the nick set up with mail and all
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickname
<erUSUL> !register | akgraner chack that you have the nick set up with mail and all
<ubottu> akgraner chack that you have the nick set up with mail and all: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<akgraner> erUSUL, silly question do I register the ubuntu email... b/c I haven't been given that yet?  :-)
<erUSUL> akgraner: no any valid email is enough afaik
<akgraner> hmmm ok.. let me check again.. I thought I set that up?  :-(
<akgraner> my nick is registered.. I went to the Members Cloak section on the wiki an followed the instructions...
<akgraner> is there something else???
<erUSUL> Pricey: nalioth elky ^ ^ ^ ping
<erUSUL> akgraner: just wait until someone that can sets it up
<akgraner> erUSUL, Thank you soooo much...:-)
<akgraner> I appreciate it..
<erUSUL> no problem...
<elky> akgraner, it's done by cron on a periodic basis, it's not automated.
<elky> akgraner, oh hold on...
<akgraner> elky oh ok..:-)
<elky> you're not in the LP group yet?
<akgraner> :-(
<elky> i'm aswking
<akgraner> do I need to do that...
<elky> trying to quadrupletask here
<erUSUL> elky: https://launchpad.net/~akgraner
<akgraner> or does someone else do all that?
<elky> erUSUL, i sqew
<erUSUL> ok
<akgraner> elky that's a lot of tasking...wow!
<elky> trying to multitask across several keyboards
 * erUSUL hides
<elky> you're in the group, good
 * elky pokes tomaw
 * nalioth pokes elky 
<elky> oh hai
 * elky un-pokes tom aw
<elky> nalioth, figured you weren't around since you didn't rewspond
 * nalioth is currently tending over a hundred channels
<elky> i realise that.
 * erUSUL wonders what irc client permits nalioth tend to a hundred channels confortably...
<nalioth> erUSUL: irssi
<erUSUL> nalioth: alt + 98 seems not to confortable to type quickly ;P
<nalioth> i've got custom keybindings
<akgraner> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you !!! :-) you all rock!!
<erUSUL> akgraner: you are wellcome; but as you saw i have no power here i'm just the messenger ;P
<akgraner> :-) messengers are great too...
 * erUSUL goes to bed too late here... Buenas Noches
<m4v> buenas noches
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-22
<zehrique> Hi, there. Does anyone can help me to set up an ubuntu-cloack?
<zehrique> I'm an Ubuntu Member
<nalioth> zehrique: got a launchpad page?
<zehrique> nalioth: Yes, I do!
<zehrique> nalioth: All the process is done on launchpad and on Freenode.
<nalioth> zehrique: my ESP hat isn't working.  can you share your LP page with us?
<zehrique> Sure. https://edge.launchpad.net/~zehrique
<nalioth> zehrique: enjoy  :)
<zehrique> Thanks a lot, nalioth! I'll disconnect an reconnect. ;)
<nalioth> where does everyone get the idea that a reconnect is needed when cloaked?
<zehrique> Once more: Thanks a lot, friends. ;)
<zehrique> Now... time to go to bed. Have a nice day, all of you!
<elky> nalioth, because some clients cache /whois rather stubbornly
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-23
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bdrung> Pricey, Pici, nalioth or elky: can someone give me a ubuntu cloak? My lp name is bdrung, too.
<niko> bdrung: give full url should help
<bdrung> https://launchpad.net/~bdrung
<niko> bdrung : http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup is the recommended way to set up your nick, then ask for a cloak.
<bdrung> niko: yes, i have set up my nick that way.
<niko> bdrung: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks you are on :)
<bdrung> thanks
<niko> thanks a staffer :)
<bdrung> thanks silent staffer ;)
<bdrung> sometime, someone helps/sponsors you and you do not know who it was.
<bdrung> nalioth: thanks.
 * nalioth blinks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-24
<Nehyx> Hello, I was banned from #ubuntu-es 1 or 2 moths ago by erUSUL, I flooded, and staff k-line me. Right now I want request an unban. I won't flood more, and I will be good guy with people.
<niko> before, did you process with freenode about the k-line ?
<Nehyx> yes
<Nehyx> I am unklined
<niko> just wait for erUSUL so
<Nehyx> niko: ok, thanks
<erUSUL> i will wait for Nehyx to tell all the story of his continous (for years with different nicks hosts) floods personal attacks and everything he has done. When he has related all this to the irc council (mailing list) i will consider an unban. Maybe he can tell us how he started flooding in oftc network spanish linux related channels promissing to stop if someone there got my password for him.
<niko> sound like bad Nehyx :)
<erUSUL> i'm sick an tired of this "person" and i will not unban him unless told directly by someone with the authority to do so.
<Nehyx> niko: yes :S
<erUSUL> many other ops and users in this ntework has suffered him for years. if i were a staffer he will be still klined. is all i have to say
<Nehyx> Ok. Thanks for info. Bye
<jpds> erUSUL: You'd make one evil staffer :>
<niko> :)
<erUSUL> jpds: i do not find my reaction evil just proportional to the harm done; but maybe it is just me ;P
<shadeslayer> hey theres a guy in #kubuntu who cant get into ubuntu-ru,can i point him here?
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: i do not see why not... maybe #ubnutu-ru-ops exist ?
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: er..i wouldnt have the slightest idea
<erUSUL> nope it does not exist-...
<shadeslayer> smiges: now ask these nice people why you cant join #ubuntu-ru
<smiges> ok
<smiges> i don't enter to #ubuntu-ru
<shadeslayer> ill go now
<Myrtti> smiges: so what message do you get when you try to enter?
<erUSUL> bazhang: ping ? ^
<Myrtti> erUSUL: gone zZzZ
<erUSUL> Myrtti: oops; sorry
<smiges>  you have already entered under the nickname, but I can not write
<smiges>  I went to smoke, come back in 5 minutes
<smiges> i back
<smiges>  that this could be?
<smiges> au
<Mamarok> smiges: to identify yourself, please type /msg nickserv identify <yourpassword>
<smiges>  I did so but to me it was written that I have there, but the message всеравно write i can't
<Mamarok> smiges: sorry, I don't understand what you mean exactly
<Pici> smiges: You need to complete the registration process, there should be an email from freenode in the mailbox that you registered with.
<smiges> yes i complete registration process
<Pici> smiges: No, you did not. See  /msg nickserv info smiges
<Pici> That means you did not apply the verification command that was sent to the email address you registered with.
<smiges> I can give you the text, but it is great
<smiges> this big text
<Mamarok> smiges: do not paste text in the channel, and I don't think we need your confirmation mail
<smiges> very hard irc
<smiges> i complete registration
<smiges> ura!
<smiges> thanks all
<Mamarok> smiges: you are welcome :)
<smiges> )
<m4v> erUSUL: Nehyx wasn't being honest when he said he would be a nice guy, he was in #kubuntu-es testing the limits, I had to /op so he would stop, that was just 3 days ago.
<erUSUL> m4v: well it does not surprise me at all ;)
<m4v> yep, unfortunaly
<ethana2> :(
#ubuntu-irc 2009-07-26
<pmatulis> i'm using encyclopedia (factoids) plugin, i'm trying to get it to reply to users in-channel (instead of privately) when i do '!<factoid> | <nick>'
<ongun> hi
<ongun> who can help to me
<Mamarok> ongun: just ask
<ongun> pc give : initramfs errors
<ongun> what can i do ?
<Mamarok> ongun: you should ask this in #ubuntu or #kubuntu, this is not a support channel here
<Mamarok> see the /topic
<ongun> ok
<ongun> i asked but nobody didn/cant help ?
<ongun> thanks
<Mamarok> ongun: you need to be patient, it's Sunday so most people are just not around
<Mamarok> but support questions need to go to either #ubuntu or #kubuntu
<ongun> thanks
<Garfeild> bazhang: hello
<Garfeild> can you help us?
<Myrtti> is it something that only bazhang can help?
<Garfeild> hm...i think no)
<Garfeild> we has problem with one user
<Garfeild> he was banned on channel by our ops, but he coninues to come back to our channel
<bazhang> Garfeild, who is it
<bazhang> kuzma?
<Garfeild> yep
<[Green]> hi
<bazhang> hi
<A4Tech> bazhang: We need more fat ban list:)
<[Green]> bazhang: ops of the #ubuntu-ru wish to ask to set +L on the channel #ubuntu-ru
<[Green]> we often do not have a limit 50
<niko> you should use akick
<niko> we do that on #ubuntu-fr*
<bazhang> is 50 too small?
<niko> and now we don't need +L
<niko> also use temporary ban
<niko> with a bot
<[Green]> bazhang: sometimes
<A4Tech> niko akick, I think this is the last way out
<bazhang> [Green], sometimes better to quiet and chat, then dont need to ban
<niko> A4Tech: depends, normaly we use bot for temporary ban
<bazhang> [Green], +m user and PM
<niko> when akick needed
<niko> we vote with other ops
<niko> bazhang: or +b and forward to op channel
<bazhang> A4Tech, is smiges a big problem?
<niko> better than +m
<[Green]> bazhang: we try
<A4Tech> smiges ?
<bazhang> [Green], true it does not always work
<bazhang> A4Tech, he has been banned for more than a month, came in here the other day asking to be unbanned
<bazhang> 6/23 banned iirc
<A4Tech> bazhang: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=44379.msg470355#msg470355 2 page...
<bazhang> A4Tech, [Green] if you feel setting channel limit is the best option, then you know the channel much better than me
<bazhang> A4Tech, you guys have turned that channel around to be very good, so I believe in you 100%
<niko> A4Tech: or put +R mode
<A4Tech> bazhang That's good, so we turned to you, that would make it even better:)
<A4Tech> niko Already
<A4Tech> How would it not sound ... but the Russians have a character of ... very bad
<bazhang> A4Tech, if you feel that is best then I think you should try it out
<A4Tech> some people
<bazhang> A4Tech, not really bad; just not used to IRC rules and protocol
<bazhang> A4Tech, believe me, badly behaved users are in *all* channels
<A4Tech> bazhang No no, this is specifically
<bazhang> A4Tech, I understand, some really *problem* users
<bazhang> just want to make trouble/troll
<bazhang> A4Tech, [Green] if you need to discuss more, or have already decided, then please let me know what you decide, or if you need any assistance
<A4Tech> bazhang: The fact that the problem is not solved, it is 100%, and from it we will have to leave the more complex methods.
<bazhang> A4Tech, they are multiple ban evaders
<[Green]> bazhang: we have tried all methods, except +L
<bazhang> [Green], then it seems a way to try
<A4Tech> Yes, it would be easiest.
<bazhang> we can't spend *all* our time on IRC :)
<A4Tech> bazhang Who is it really much
<A4Tech> ;)
<bazhang> A4Tech, [Green] whatever you decide is best I am supporting you 100%
<A4Tech> e.g. [Green] :)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> we need to sleep *sometimes* :)
<[Green]> yeah )
<A4Tech> ubuntuhelp works for us:)
<bazhang> ubuntuhelp is GREAT!
<bazhang> :)
<A4Tech> thx)
<bazhang> I have to go eat dinner right now (or I will get in trouble) :)
<bazhang> talk to you later guys :)
<A4Tech> .. and
<A4Tech> Okay, suppose I have to clear the ban list, and then comes a man who blocked the ball and I have to block it again, he goes on, the board and there crying for a couple of pages. What to do? because I was forced to lift the ban that would exempt for another person
<A4Tech> bazhang ^
<bazhang> A4Tech, yep, I understand it; I read that page
<bazhang> A4Tech, seems +L it is then
<A4Tech> This applies not only to the page you are reading at the moment
<bazhang> but I reaaally need to eat dinner now :)
<bazhang> talk more about this later, OK?
<A4Tech> ok
<[Green]> bazhang: bon appetit)
<niko> ubottu without cloak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about without cloak
<elky> oh wow, it woke up finally
<elky> lets hope that sends it to #ubuntu
<elky> wheeee, it did
<nhandler> elky: Very interesting way to make it join another channel. And that could be abused by someone else.
<elky> someone who needs to have op access, but yes.
<nhandler> elky: Well, they don't need to be an Ubuntu OP. They just need to be an OP in a channel where ubottu has joined
<elky> yes, and we tend to be watchful over where we let it join to begin with. if it's abused it gets retracted from channels.
<Myrtti> emergency situations call for emergency deeds
<elky> indeed
<Flare183> The bot is down
<niko> elky: ubottu down, look like
<Myrtti> niko: we know
<niko> ok, sorry for highlight so :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-27
<swoody> what are the benefits to using the /member/ubuntu/ cloak?
<elky> street cred
<swoody> I thought there were some real, tangible things... some permissions or abilities? o.O
<erUSUL> swoody: some chans have the cloak in access list ...
<swoody> outside of that though? that's about it?
<rww> 1) Street cred, 2) ops in a handful of places, 3) crippling guilt whenever you violate the CoC on IRC
<erUSUL> swoody: what do you have in mind ? a oak wand with unicorn hair so you can do some magic? XXDD
<swoody> that would have been nice... :(
<swoody> lol, no I was just curious is all :)
<rww> erUSUL: how did you find out about our magical abilities?!
<erUSUL> rww: your kind allways understimates me ...
<rww> muggle :(
<elky> rww, so why did we let /you/ have one?
<rww> elky: I ask myself this question regularly :(
<Tm_T> lesser evil?
 * Tm_T huggles rww tightly
<pkramerruiz> Hi everyone!
<pkramerruiz> Can anyone tell me if the developers of "software-sources" have an channel-sources?
<pkramerruiz> Cause I want to run the process for selecting the best Mirror server, every time before making an update to some program, for obtain more speed downloading
<Pici> pkramerruiz: This isn't a support channel.  You'd be better off asking in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server
<pkramerruiz> okay
<pkramerruiz> Thanx
<erUSUL> !search council
<ubottu> Found: mako, irccouncil, ircc
<erUSUL> irccouncil
<erUSUL> !irccouncil
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<phillw> hi, is it in here I ask for the addition of a factoid?
<phillw> nhandler: is it in here I ask for a factoid to be added?
<rww> phillw: if you "/msg ubottu !factoidname is <reply> factoid message goes here", it'll get sent to #ubuntu-ops automagically
<rww> (which is also where one generally discusses additions)
<phillw> rww, I'll pop over there. thanks for the info
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-28
<bazhang> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<bazhang> daif, are you a member?
<Pici> daif: To be eligable for an ubuntu cloak you need to be an approved Ubuntu Member,.
<Pici> If you are, please share your launchpad ID and I'll get you setup.
<daif> I can't remember ,, yes
<daif> I want ubuntu irc hostmask
<Pici> daif: I know. I saw your message in #freenode.
<erUSUL> all : ActionParsnip ask me for a testimonial for memebership https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActionParsnip i'm sure he would apreciate that form other #ubuntu regulars as well
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~daif
<daif> yes ,,, it's me
<popey> you're not an ubuntu member I'm afraid
<daif> so,,, what should I do now ?
<popey> read the page bazhang linked to
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Pici> popey: Thanks
<popey> np
<daif> ok,  Danke
<Ddorda> there should be a command to all that msg, it's being said too much
<Ddorda> something like !cloak > to get a cloak you should become an Ubuntu member. for more details: !member
<Ddorda> or something like that
<bazhang> there is one for cloak already
<Ddorda> bazhang: so why you guys not using it?
<bazhang> Ddorda, we do
<bazhang> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<Pici> I don't think we need to explain the membership thing that often.
<bazhang> not that many ubuntu users to justify a special factoid for
<bazhang> err members
<Ddorda> bazhang: well i see that question being asked quite often...
<bazhang> I defer to the factoid overlords :)
<erUSUL> Pici: it seems odd that we have the !nicksetup factoid but not the one Ddorda wants. the later is more often needed than the later...
<erUSUL> Pici: it seems odd that we have the !nicksetup factoid but not the one Ddorda wants. the later is more often needed than the former ... obviously
<Ddorda> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<elky> It's also more polite to take a moment to type something out if it's not a rushed thing
<Pici> Agreed.
<daif> popey: I am a member of the Arab Translation Team
<popey> daif: I know :)
<daif> can I get ubuntu irc hostmask
<popey> no
<popey> only ubuntu members can
<popey> an Ubuntu Member is someone who has attended one of the Regional Membership Boards and had their contribution evaluated
<Ddorda> daif: check the link they sent you
<Ddorda> daif: for now you can get regular cloak from #freenode
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-29
<krfantasy> 这里又是什么地发？？？
<bazhang> krfantasy, #ubuntu-cn for support
<krfantasy> bazhang: i know i know
<bazhang> krfantasy, so read the topic here then
<happyaron> hi, could some please add a ubuntu/member cloak for oneleaf?
<happyaron> he was accepted as ubuntu member several weeks before and not got his cloak yet
<bazhang> please show his launchpad account
<Pici> He'll need to ask here himself.
<happyaron> oneleaf: ^
<oneleaf> oneleaf
<happyaron> bazhang: https://edge.launchpad.net/~oneleaf
<oneleaf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oneleaf
<Pici> oneleaf: okay, one moment.
<happyaron> Pici: he is here, I just help him as a translator, :)
<Pici> happyaron: okay :)
<bazhang> oneleaf, congrats!
<oneleaf> :)
<bazhang> 祝賀！
<happyaron> bazhang: :D
<oneleaf> thanks
<Pici> oneleaf: Congrats!
<bazhang> w00t!
<oneleaf> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-30
<fz420> 有国人吗？
<bazhang> fz420, in #ubuntu-cn
<fz420> 大家好，谁能帮你解决个问题？打开http://localhost/blog/   显示Error establishing a database connection这样的信息
<fz420> 本地安装了WP
<bazhang> fz420, english here, #ubuntu for english support #ubuntu-cn for Chinese support
<fz420> 谁能SSH过来帮帮忙
<bazhang> !cn | fz420
<ubottu> fz420: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fz420> oh!sorry
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, dutchie said: !isitoutyet is <reply>Yes! It's out!
<Tm_T> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes! Its out!
<Tm_T> ):
<phillw> Hi, who / where should I ask about having a channel logger installed?
<moshe742> hey there, can you please get me cloaked? i am a new member of ubuntu and my wiki page is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Moshenahmias
<Tm_T> phillw: which channel is this? there's current usage of the bots in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<moshe742> i want also the ability to use my ubuntu e-mail and as i understand it you can help by making it happen (correct me if i'm wrong)
<phillw> Tm_T it is for #lubuntu, we have recently gotten an ubot, but adding the logging would allow people to search through the logs for answers etc.
<phillw> at present it is a bit more dependant on my being logged on all the time (which I cannot be) and keeping a set of logs on my own system, which is of no help if I am not active.
<Tm_T> moshe742: IIRC your "ubuntu email" should already work
<moshe742> how can i check that?
<Tm_T> moshe742: send test email to <lpaccountname>@ubuntu.com
<moshe742> as i understand i can't send a mail to the ubuntu mail if its re-directed to the same account, is this right?
<pleia2> moshe742: if you're using gmail, yeah, gmail will eat the message you sent to yourself
<rww> phillw: The bot's called ubuntulog, and you'd want to email the Canonical sysadmins at rt@ubuntu.com to get #lubuntu added to its channel list.
<phillw> thanks rww
<Tm_T> rww: you quick, you (:
<pleia2> moshe742: I'll send you a test email if you'd like :)
<moshe742> i would like it:)
<pleia2> there you go
<phillw> while I am here, I've been told I should ask to be 'cloaked', why should I want to do that?
 * phillw waves at pleia2 :-)
<pleia2> hey phillw :)
<phillw> I'm still busy learning :-)
<pleia2> phillw: you can go to #freenode to get an unaffiliated cloak
<pleia2> (have to be an ubuntu member before you get an ubuntu cloak)
<rww> phillw: cloaking hides your IP address from other users, and expresses affiliation with a project (if you have a project cloak like ubuntu/member/whatever). They're entirely optional, though.
<moshe742> so now you will give me an ubuntu cloak?
<pleia2> moshe742: a council member needs to see it and then pass it along to staff, just be patient until one of them comes by :)
<phillw> pleia2: I've not got testimonails from ubuntu people on my wiki page yet to ask for ubuntu membership :-\ Seems all the people I know are not ubuntu members :-\
<pleia2> phillw: people don't need to be ubuntu members to give you testimonials :)
<rww> topyli, Pici, jussi: cloak request for https://launchpad.net/~moshegrey ^^^
<moshe742> so should i stay here till such time or he/she will see it any way eventually?
<pleia2> moshe742: yep
<moshe742> yep to staying?
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> sorry
<moshe742> ok, so what are their names? or which council do you mean?
<phillw> pleia2: hmm, that was what I read as it being. let me go do this ask for the log-bot and I'll try catch up with you when you are less busy, on a quieter channel. (tries to stay on topic :-) )
<pleia2> moshe742: the people rww just called to look at your request
<pleia2> the IRC Council
<moshe742> ah, ok, thanks:)
<moshe742> and i got the mail so it works, thanks:)
<pleia2> great :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-07-31
<erUSUL> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lubotu3> Sary called the ops in #ubuntu-sa ()
<Vespero> I have a question
<shpongle> Vespero, you are welcome to ask
<Vespero> Shpongle, Thank you. Sometime within the last 72 hours I was banned from #Ubuntu and I don't know why
<Vespero> Shpongle, I was on a few days ago, but I didn't say anything
<shpongle> Vespero, go ask that on #ubuntu-ops
<Vespero> Shpongle thanks
<shpongle> no problem :)
<erUSUL> Pici: jeiam is a smartass troll if you ask me ....
<jpds> erUSUL: Good, he will put up a bit of a fight.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-01
<Ddorda_> hey guys, who's running locobot?
<vish> Are irc.ubuntu.com  and freenode different ?
<bazhang> vish, nope
<vish> bazhang: so if we select irc.ubuntu.com it just redirects to freenode?
<bazhang> vish, afaict most of the ubuntu clients have freenode network listed as ubuntu server
<bazhang> not really a re-direct, more of a re-labeling
<vish> bazhang: i was looking at empathy , and it has irc.ubuntu.com when we try to edit the network
<bazhang> vish yep
<vish> bazhang: just trying to figure out , if we can connect to all the same if we use that..
<vish> all the same channels*
<bazhang> vish sure
<vish> bazhang: cool , thanks. :)
<bazhang> vish welcome :)
<[Raiden]> !last 10
<[Raiden]> wrong channel )
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-25
<drweedbot> hey?
<drweedbot> i need help
<Tm_T> yes?
<charlie-tca> AlanBell: meetingology is missing in #xubuntu-devel today
<AlanBell> hmm, ok
<AlanBell> need it in a hurry?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> not until sunday now
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-26
<Pici> #ubuntu-br could use op attention in the future.  ubuntu/member/* has op priveleges there, but they had to ask in #freenode for someone to take care of a spammer. I happened to notice, so it's resolved for now.
<nhandler> Pici: Did you remind them that they can join #ubuntu-irc for help?
<Pici> nhandler: I mentioned it.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-29
<sdhasu> !ops suckmydick
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> suck my fucking dick bitch and spit it in my beer
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubot4> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-mozillateam ()
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-mozillateam ()
<elky> well that was interesting to return to.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-30
<grantbow> Can someone please change the topic of #ubuntu-ke to say something like this? "see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KenyanTeam and join the discussion https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ke"
<pleia2> I suggested he come here and ask, the channel is owned by freenode-staff
<rww> elky, tsimpson, jussi, topyli: ^^^
<rww> you picked the time of day when none of the IRC Council are online, btw :P
<pleia2> darn california time :)
<grantbow> haha
<rww> Is there a team contact for the Kenyan LoCo that uses IRC, perchance?
<pleia2> unfortunately not
<grantbow> seems last used per chanserv is a long time ago
<pleia2> I suggested the topic change for now, team contact sorting later
<pleia2> just to get things rolling
<rww> yeah, it's before the irc-seven transition, hence the freenode-staff thing.
<rww> I guess UbuntuIrcCouncil might take it over for now.
 * pleia2 nods
 * grantbow nods
<bkerensa> Any IRC Team people available?
<rww> bkerensa: Depends what you mean by "IRC Team". What's up, and I'll direct you appropriately?
<bkerensa> I'm Team Lead for Ubuntu Oregon and we wan't our channel logged :)
<rww> bkerensa: email rt at ubuntu.com and ask for ubuntulog to be added to your channel
<bkerensa> k
<rww> (it's maintained by Canonical, btw)
<noob2> I have a question about the ligitamacy of a ban I got
<noob2> anyone here?
<Unit193> Yes, please ask your question
<noob2> So i was in ubuntu-offtopic
<noob2> and i said someone was stupid
<noob2> 2 mods let me off with a warning
<noob2> a third mod then said "Your lucky it wasnt me, dont mock people"
<noob2> I then said I wasnt mocking him, and there was a difference between that and what i did
<noob2> he then banned me
<noob2> I dont know of any rule i voliated by telling him that
<Unit193> Who exactly was this? I think you take it up with him, but wait for someone to tell you for sure (Now that we have your info)
<noob2> the mod?
<Unit193> Yes.
<noob2> I'd have to see the log
<Unit193> elky, bazhang?
<noob2> can i get a list of mods for #ubuntu-offtopic I could pick his/her name from list
<noob2> It wasnt elky or bazhang I think
<Unit193> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<Unit193> I was pinging them, but here is the info
<Unit193> As I don't want to call the ops http://www.ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=ops
<noob2> I think it was ikonia
<Unit193> Alright, did you read what ubottu said?
<noob2> as in the !ban
<Unit193> Yep, take your case to #ubuntu-ops
<noob2> I tried there right before this, but no one has responded
<noob2> nevermind I got someone
<Unit193> Tell me how it goes
<noob2> "come back in 24 hours and we'll talk about your attitude issue"
<rww> hi hi
<noob2> from rww who I believe is a mod in ubuntu-offtopic
<Unit193> rww: Readup?
<rww> Unit193: They came in #ubuntu-ops already.
<Unit193> noob2: Yes
<noob2> what?
<Unit193> Doesn't matter
<rww> Anyways, yes, come back in 24 hours. I'm not unbanning you today.
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-mozillateam ()
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<Unit193> rww: Seen him do it before many times
<ubot4> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<rww> ah, I see it's time for another round of "silly troll pings ops"
<ubot4> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<Unit193> This is his third time
 * rww shrug
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-mozillateam ()
<rww> it's tame and boring, I'm not too bothered about it
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<Unit193> Last I knew he had a +q in here
<rww> they do
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-mozillateam ()
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<ubot4> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<Unit193> Did you happen to get a PM too?
<ubot4> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<rww> Unit193: don't think so, but I have PMs blocked
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-mozillateam ()
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-mozillateam ()
<ubot2> sdhasu called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<rww> It's always nice when they flood themselves out.
<Unit193> Aye, I had to lookup +z because I couldn't remember it
<grantbow> Can someone please change the topic of #ubuntu-ke to say something like this? "see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KenyanTeam and join the discussion https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ke" or does it need to be added to the agenda for tomorrow because of the "pre-irc-seven transition and freenode-staff thing?"
<grantbow> Oh, odd, https://launchpad.net/~kenya-ubuntu points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KETeam not KenyanTeam but is more recent.
<nhandler> grantbow: Who tends to manage the Kenya Team IRC channel activities?
<nhandler> grantbow: Would that be DarkRaven?
 * nhandler is also confused about the difference between ~kenya-ubuntu and ~ubuntu-ke
<EGCdigital> Hi everyone
<EGCdigital> I need some help please.
<EGCdigital> I've ban on ubuntu-es I don't know why...
<EGCdigital> ?
<grantbow> nhandler: good questions. seems to need sorting.
<ppq> EGCdigital: probably because you're root. don't irc as root.
<rww> It has nothing to do with them being root, there's a ban on them specifically.
<EGCdigital> :S
<EGCdigital> really?
<EGCdigital> What's the problem. :S
<EGCdigital> root or no root
<rww> Have you tried asking #ubuntu-es-ops?
<EGCdigital> :S
<EGCdigital> again
<EGCdigital> ok
<EGCdigital> thanks
<EGCdigital> I gotta go
#ubuntu-irc 2011-07-31
<Herakles> Hi, there may i ask for help here ?
<Herakles> I am new t Linux, and now i can´t enter the chatrooms anymore..., because one operator (calling himself kil or k1l) excluded me from takingin part in Ubuntu experience....
<Herakles> in #ubuntu-de and #ubuntu-de-offtopic..
<Herakles> now, anytime i try entering the chatrooms i am ending in #ubuntu-de-overflow...
<charlie-tca> Any chance of having a meeting bot in #xubuntu-devel today?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-23
<MkZx^> hello
<MkZx^> So we have this channel #ubuntu-lv for Latvian ubuntu community. The problem is there are no one left with OP mode, we really need to gain OP mode for one person. Because this channel is still active.
<Myrtti> so does theLatvian loco have a launchpad page?
<MkZx^> I think no
<Myrtti> or any other documented leadership?
<MkZx^> no
<Myrtti> just an irc channel?
<MkZx^> yes, there are only 4-5 persons active, not much, so we need a channel where can we communicate about ubuntu.
<JoseeAntonioR> Myrtti: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lv/+members#active
<MkZx^> I never saw anyone from this list in #ubuntu-lv channel
<Myrtti> the question is why arent the channel users on that list ;-) j/k
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<MkZx^> So, these people can be ops in #ubuntu-lv channel
<MkZx^> What to do if they likely gave up with ubuntu, and will not use this channel no more? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Myrtti: seems like kangarooo is the team lead, but last seen on IRC 3 weeks ago
<JoseeAntonioR> although he has been recently active on LP
<MkZx^> interesting
<Myrtti> MkZx^: Im not saying they can be, but that its usually better and a stronger claim if you look like you are one cohesive group
<Myrtti> instead of just interested individuals
<Myrtti> it's not my personal decision though, in fact I have no say inthe subject
<JoseeAntonioR> IRCC decision
<MkZx^> So, you are saying that I should wait for that person to login and talk with him to provide any support for channel... (grand hop or something)
<Myrtti> irc council, that is
<JoseeAntonioR> MkZx^: You can talk to the irc council, they may be able to help
<MkZx^> oh, crap one @OP just logged in, problem seems solved. :)
<MkZx^> unexpected solution
<MkZx^> ok, thanks for your support anyway.
<JoseeAntonioR> hope you can solve it
<jpds> Sod's law.
<MkZx^> well, I don't need that @op, if he will be there, then no problem should arise. Also, I am not ubuntu fan, I am using Gentoo for more than year now.
<MkZx^> So I guess you will kick me now...
<MkZx^> :)
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> you can idle here as long as you want
<MkZx^> But I did started with ubuntu. Back when it was 8.04 version I guess.
<MkZx^> Was reading that ubuntu bible, and was quite impressed how awesome it is. Eh, good, old memories. :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-24
<JoseeAntonioR> what? floodbot1 kicked floodbot4 in #u-unregged
<IdleOne> lol, happens sometimes
<IdleOne> You pay way more attention to that channel then is needed :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I pay attention to all channels ;) but yeah, I may be a little exagerated sometimes
<IdleOne> What I mean is to say is that channel is used as a control channel. It isn't high on anybodies priority list.
<IdleOne> wow. that is the ugliest sentence I have typed today
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<Unit193> That is to say, everyone pretty much ignores that channel as it basically manages itself, or by the floodbots.
<IdleOne> pretty much
<IdleOne> JoseeAntonioR: LJL is going to be doing a class on the various bots and what they do in a couple of weeks. You may be interested in attending.
<IdleOne> it might even explain why sometimes floodbotX kicks floodbotY
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I'll surely attend
<JoseeAntonioR> that's already on my calendar :)
<yeaman> #hacks-irc
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-25
<robotfuel> Could I please get an ubuntu irc cloak? My launchpad page is https://launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon
<JoseeAntonioR> robotfuel: One second, please
<JoseeAntonioR> robotfuel: Ok, everything seems alright, but you'll need to wait for the IRC Council
<robotfuel> JoseeAntonioR: when does that happen?
<JoseeAntonioR> robotfuel: could you please let me check if any of them is online?
<robotfuel> JoseeAntonioR: oh, I thought it might be a meeting :P
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, just a matter of waiting
<JoseeAntonioR> none of them is online, but if you wait (may take a couple hours) they'll process the request
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell, topyli, funkyHat, Tm_T, Pici: robotfuel has requested an @ubuntu/member/robotfuel cloak, with the LP link https://launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon, could you please process the request?
<robotfuel> I am off to bed, thanks for your help JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, popey said: lubotu3, no oggcamp is <reply> is a two day unconference on August 18th/19th 2012 - see http://oggcamp.org/
<IdleOne> !no oggcamp is <reply> is a two day unconference on August 18th/19th 2012 - see http://oggcamp.org/
<ubottu> I know nothing about oggcamp yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> hmm
<genii-around> Does lubotu3 use some different db ?
<Pici> it should get synced eventually
<IdleOne> right but she doesn't no anything about it so
<IdleOne> !oggcamp is <reply> is a two day unconference on August 18th/19th 2012 - see http://oggcamp.org/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !oggcamp
<ubottu> is a two day unconference on August 18th/19th 2012 - see http://oggcamp.org/
<IdleOne> she knows now
<IdleOne> s/no/know
<LoT> how much of an interaction does the IRCC / IRC team have with team channels?
<LoT> specifically with "emergency moderation" and the likes
<IdleOne> as much or as little as that team wants
<LoT> so basically the same as freenode staff, such that "If we're not on the ACL, we won't help." ?
<IdleOne> the ircc needs to be added to the access list of course and team channels can always join #ubuntu-ops and ask if some ops would be willing to idle in their channel.
<IdleOne> LoT: Not exactly, the IRCC is always willing to help but without access they can't.
<LoT> but basically you'd need ACL access first (ChanServ)(
<LoT> indeed.
<LoT> that basically answers the question
<LoT> thanks
<IdleOne> right, the ircc can ask staff to add them if they really need it
<LoT> indeed, being the contact(s) for the #ubuntu namespace
<LoT> thanks, that answers the question
<IdleOne> I should point out that freenode staff is also willing to be helpful. I didn't mean to imply they weren't
<Fuchs> we aren't
<IdleOne> ha
<LoT> heh
<IdleOne> LoT: yeah, if  team channel needs/wants ops but doesn't have anybody they know, they can join -ops and ask us to join and add a few of us to the ACL.
<LoT> IdleOne: as an aside, its kind of hard when the team's ops are both offline :P
<LoT> hence the question
<LoT> (not the case atm, but at the time it was an issue, well...)
<IdleOne> ah, well if that is an ongoing issue the IRCC should be made aware and maybe they offer to help the team.
<IdleOne> long story short. We are here to serve.
<LoT> indeed.
<LoT> IdleOne: i dont see it as a common issue, but the team in question is the beginners team.  strangely enough there's a bunch of people who forward the newbies to -beginners, and there was a spammer in there... um...
<LoT> it was either yesterday or two days ago
<LoT> and nobody was on, so...
 * LoT shrugs
<Fuchs> oh, as a sidenote, in order to have staff help, one should put us with the *!*@freenode/staff/*  mask on the ACL. Else we will be quite a bit more hesitant, as we respect channel owners decision to not have us intervene in their channel
<Fuchs> unless, of course, network policy is broken or other emergencies
<IdleOne> ah, well I believe pleia2 has some influence for that team, maybe mention it to her and she can take it to the people who need to know ?
<LoT> Fuchs: indeed, the person who reported the spam said, basically, "To hell with that"
<LoT> when i mentioned "poke #freenode"
<LoT> Fuchs: since *!*@freenode/staff/* is on the ACL
<pleia2> IdleOne: not really anymore, and I don't have ops or anything there
<LoT> IdleOne: i can poke bodhi, he's got significant influence as well (i have to poke him about some Debian things anyways0
<Fuchs> if it is, and the person is an obvious spammer, chances are  good that we do act if people poke us
<IdleOne> pleia2: sorry to have pinged you about it then
<Fuchs> we just prefer local ops to handle things if possible. But if none are around, and we are on the ACL, sure, poke us
<IdleOne> LoT: well there ya go. :)
<LoT> IdleOne: indeed.
<IdleOne> I remember being turned off by -beginners when it first started out. I found it a little insulting that I had to jump through hoops to be "accepted" in the team.
<IdleOne> I left soon after
<LoT> heh
<pleia2> they got rid of their membership process, but it's a pretty quiet team these days
<IdleOne> I just feel the only membership we should have to apply for is Ubuntu membership. Team/LoCo should be open to all and not require a formal process to be part of.
<Unit193> Staff are on the ACL, and have stepped in before.
<LjL> IdleOne: so any ubuntu member could be in the ops team without a process? :P
<IdleOne> LjL: every rule has an exception of course
<IdleOne> being an op is different from being a part of a loco
<LoT> indeed
<IdleOne> LjL: also, becoming and op in the Ubuntu-ops team requires that the person, if not an Ubuntu member officially, might as well be one because they already have showed they can be.
<IdleOne> s/and/an/
<IdleOne> Which I believe is probably one of the reasons why the IRCC was given the authority to grant membership :)
<IdleOne> Now I must reboot and hope this latest update has not broken my system
 * Fuchs wishes IdleOne good luck
<IdleOne> You may now uncross your toes. Thank you for your assistance
<Tm_T> IdleOne: uh, I need some assistance, some of my toes are on cramp due to holding them crossed too long
<Fuchs> Tm_T: I recommend hydrochloric acid
 * IdleOne gets the moisturizing cream and bath salts
<IdleOne> Tm_T: put your footsies in this tub of boiling water please
<Tm_T> IdleOne: salt and pepper, yes?
 * LoT puts a bag of uknownsubstance into the boiling water
<IdleOne> and a little garlic powder
<Tm_T> sounds delicious
<Tm_T> smells too!
 * IdleOne peels potatoes and carrots too
<Fuchs> if you remove the feet, yes. Cheese is eugh :(
<IdleOne> We is gonna eat good tonight
<Tm_T> IdleOne: ...yes it's good you can get membership from this lot
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCCouncil/TeamReports Oi, that's a bit stale...
<philballew> To add my current nic to my group with my member cloak, what would I do, or is there any thing I can /msg to find out how?
<Fuchs> sure,  /msg nickserv help group
<Fuchs> you need to be identified to your account and on the nick you want to group
<Fuchs> so   /msg nickserv identify yourmainnick yourpassword     and then the group command
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-26
<ubot5> jussi called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<AlanBell> just a reminder, we have an operator training class starting over in #ubuntu-classroom in just under an hour
<Myrtti> awww I suppose I really should stop playing Assassin's Creed then
<IdleOne> My son's birthday cake is going to have a picture of the main character from assassin's creed
<IdleOne> Can't remember his name
<IdleOne> the character, not my son.
<Myrtti> Ezio
<Myrtti> or Altaïr?
<IdleOne> Ezio
<IdleOne> 3 minutes for school starts
<AlanBell> Myrtti: are you in all the right channels?
<Myrtti> nope
<DJones> Looks like there's still a MOTU meeting going on in -classroom
<AlanBell> DJones: that would be -meeting not -classroom
<DJones> Good spot
<Unit193> Myrtti: Sorry I didn{t make that one.
<chilicuil> hi there, I'd like to request the meetingology bot for #ubuntu-mx, what are the steps required to complete this task?
<Unit193> You would talk to AlanBell, the owner of that bot. (And I just pinged him so he should be here in time)
<chilicuil> thankx Unit193 , I'll wait
<AlanBell> hi chilicuil
<AlanBell> should be there now, please feel free to join #meetingology to play with the commands and test it out
<chilicuil> AlanBell: thankx a lot, I'll check it out, will I need to request it from time to time?
<AlanBell> no it should stay there now
<chilicuil> ok, AlanBell thanks =)
<AlanBell> chilicuil: if someone leaves a meeting open you can become an op and #endmeeting
<AlanBell> it treats ops as chairs
<chilicuil> where can I borrow the minutes?
<AlanBell> it will give you a link at the end of a meeting
<AlanBell> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ is where they go
<chilicuil> got it, that's all I need, thanks for your kindness
<Unit193> Howdy wildmanne39.
<wildmanne39> hi Unit193
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-27
<lubotu3> Azelphur called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-28
<robotfuel> Could I please get an ubuntu irc cloak? My launchpad page is https://launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon
<Unit193> Say, AlanBell, topyli Tm_T, and the others I can't remember, mind taking a look?
<JoseeAntonioR> they might be sleeping, night for them
<JoseeAntonioR> this is the second time this request is placed in this week
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: have a minute?
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: yep
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v: mind a PM?
<m4v> go ahead
<IdleOne> robotfuel: you need to present when the cloak is applied, if you can leave your client in here one of the IRCC members will get to it ASAP.
<IdleOne> to be*
<robotfuel> IdleOne: ok I'll be here for a few more minutes but will probably have to try again  :)
<JoseeAntonioR> guys, what about having a !council factoid to call the IRCC in cases as cloak requests?
<IdleOne> they all highlight on IRCC
<Unit193> On IRCC, or IrCc?
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, then, sorry for highlighting you, guys
<m4v> yeah, please don't highlight the IRCC
<m4v> the IRCC is pretty busy.
<IdleOne> I think that if we are going to highlight the IRCC we should only do it when absolutely necessary
<IdleOne> Otherwise highlighting the IRCC is annoying.
<IdleOne> We wouldn't want to annoy the IRCC
<JoseeAntonioR> Or create an IRCC factoid to get them annoyed more easily
<IdleOne> you can suggest one so that the ircc can be easily annoyed
<IdleOne> err I mean highlighted, the ircc that is.
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<nhandler> From what I have seen, the council is usually pretty good about checking in here and actioning cloak requests. The only time there are delays is when none of them are online (in which case, a factoid won't help).
<IdleOne> nhandler: +1
<IdleOne> nhandler: Am I corrct in thinking that the user needs to be online and active for the cloak to be applied?
<IdleOne> or at least online
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: yep, the user needs to be identified
<nhandler> IdleOne: In most cases, we prefer the user to be online and identified to confirm the cloak request (once it has been made by a GC to freenode staff). However, many staff do idle in here, so if they have logs of the user requesting the cloak (while identified), they might just go ahead and cloak once the gc ack's the request (even if the user is offline/away). However, it ultimately comes down to the staffer's discretion
<JoseeAntonioR> ubottu: no !staff is <reply>hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, Corey, Martinp23, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: could you please approve the factoid update above? I've removed dropped nicks, and updated Corey's nick
<IdleOne> nhandler: does this update to the factoid look ok to you?
<JoseeAntonioR> one sec, missed some people
<JoseeAntonioR> ubottu: no !staff is <reply>hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<JoseeAntonioR> done now
<IdleOne> update done.
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks
<nhandler> IdleOne: You might be better off using the list of freenode/staff/* people who idle in -ops. That should give you a more reliable and up-to-date list of people.
<IdleOne> yeah, you know. I'm in Olympic mode and not so much into factoid editing more
<IdleOne> mode*
<ICWiener> Can I get ubottu in my channel? It's about Linux and it would be awesome to have that... Even though it's not strictly about Ubuntu.
<m4v> ICWiener: sorry, the Ubuntu bots are for Ubuntu channels only. You can try getting ubottu's code and running your own instance though.
<IdleOne> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<m4v> we don't have a good guide explaining how to do that unfortunately.
<ICWiener> Oh...
<ICWiener> okay
<IdleOne> essentially she is supybot +plugins
<IdleOne> iirc
<JoseeAntonioR> ICWiener: yep, supybot or limnoria + some plugins hosted in Launchpad
<JoseeAntonioR> I may get the code's link
 * ICWiener has to reboot bbiab
<JoseeAntonioR> ICWiener:
<JoseeAntonioR> one sec
<JoseeAntonioR> ICWiener: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel
 * AlanBell lols at lots of ircc highlights
<AlanBell> and yeah robotfuel has turned up at unfortunate times really
<DFrostedWang> supybot is in repositories
<DFrostedWang> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, but I would fully recommend limnoria (which is basically supybot with some extra features)
<JoseeAntonioR> I still can't convince AlanBell to move meeetingology to Limnoria
<DFrostedWang> okay then
<DFrostedWang> But I can't figure any of this out
<DFrostedWang> Anybody care to tutor me? I'm a total n00b at this.
<JoseeAntonioR> DFrostedWang: in which sense?
<DFrostedWang> Trying to make a bot work
<DFrostedWang> I don't quite understand it
<DFrostedWang> and can't find a good tutorial
<DFrostedWang> Can anyone help me find a bot with a GUI?
 * DFrostedWang is going to sleep now
<IdleOne> lol @ bot with a gui
<chu> I'm not sure what he's asking for
<DFrostedWang> I am asking for help or a simple bot interface
<DFrostedWang> ......
<animus123> anybody here for help?
<Myrtti> protect 15
<Myrtti> äh
<ubot2> matt_symes called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<JoseeAntonioR> Please, ignore that.
<JoseeAntonioR> ubot2: no !ops-#ubuntu-beginners is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bodhizazen or Unit193!
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-irc, JoseeAntonioR said: ubot2: no !ops-#ubuntu-beginners is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bodhizazen or Unit193!
<jussi> JoseeAntonioR: there are only 2 ops in there?
<JoseeAntonioR> jussi: yep, and freenode staff
<jussi> JoseeAntonioR: I think that needs fixing
<JoseeAntonioR> jussi: it's not a super frequented channel, and one of the ops it always online (literally), so in my opinion it's not a problem
<jussi> JoseeAntonioR: its not only about availability, its about having alternate options
<sandyd> hi, can someone please add #ubuntu-beginners to the !support factoid i #ubuntuforums?
<sandyd> *in
<JoseeAntonioR> ubot5: no !support-#ubuntuforums is <reply>This is the Ubuntu Forums Community Chat, and is mainly used for offtopic conversations. If you are looking for support, please try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners. Thanks!
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-irc, JoseeAntonioR said: ubot5: no !support-#ubuntuforums is <reply>This is the Ubuntu Forums Community Chat, and is mainly used for offtopic conversations. If you are looking for support, please try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners. Thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> it only needs to be approved
<sandyd> thanks!
<Myrtti> again, why should #ubuntu-beginners be mentioned in the factoid?
<Myrtti> this is the third time this is asked, and I'm still to hear good reasoning
<robotfuel> Could I please get an ubuntu irc cloak? :) My launchpad page is https://launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon
<JoseeAntonioR> IRCC ^
<AlanBell> robotfuel: hi
<JoseeAntonioR> robotfuel: there you go
<robotfuel> AlanBell: hi
<AlanBell> staff can we get an ubuntu/member/robotfuel cloak for robotfuel please
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: would you like me to call erry in here?
 * Myrtti looks
<Myrtti> congrats robotfuel
<robotfuel> Thanks JoseeAntonioR, AlanBell and Myrtti!
<robotfuel> :)
<Unit193> robotfuel: Congrats.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-07-29
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I wonder the same
<IdleOne> Myrtti: Tm_T: I agree there is no good reason to add -beginners to that factoid.
<Tm_T> s/good reason/reason given/ even
<IdleOne> fact is that -beginners is only a good option if the people in ubuntuforums are going to be helping the person when they send them to -beginners, otherwise send them to #ubuntu.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-22
<wojox> May I request a cloak?
<wojox> https://launchpad.net/~wojox
<Unit193> AlanBell: ----^
<wojox> Thanks Unit193
<Unit193> (Just watch as another IRCC'er wanders in.)
<AlanBell> morning
<Unit193> Hey.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-23
<FundyChristian> !ops | Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!
<ubottu> Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<m4v> prrf, science killed god.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-25
<lisati> Hi all
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-26
<IdleOne> IRCC there is no rush but you may want to ask for +F in #ubuntu-qc to be given to UbuntuIrcCouncil
<IdleOne> just in case there is a need at some point
<IdleOne> swe3tdave: link to LP profile
<swe3tdave> https://launchpad.net/~swe3tdave
<IdleOne> swe3tdave: looks good. IRCC I believe swe3tdave would like an ubuntu/member cloak
<IdleOne> swe3tdave: sit tight and they will get to it ASAP
<swe3tdave> thx
<IdleOne> pas de probleme :)
<Pici> Pricey: Could we please get an ubuntu/member/swe3tdave cloak for swe3tdave here?
<Pricey> Pici: sure, one sec
<Pici> thanks
<Pricey> Pici: Waiting for their acceptance.
<Pricey> Pici: Done.
<Pici> Pricey: thanks
<IdleOne> Welcome back swe3tdave
<swe3tdave> thx
<IdleOne> Pici: Pricey #ubuntu-qc needs the UbuntuIrcCoucil added with +F and I need +f in there or whatever it is to be able to add people to the ACL.
<Pici> Pricey: can you grant +F to UbuntuIrcCoucil in #ubuntu-qc as well please?
<Pricey> Pici: ubuntuirccouncil ?
<Pici> Pricey: yes?
<Pici> er, yes
<Pici> sorry
<Pricey> Pici: That's done.
<Pici> thanks
<Pricey> IdleOne: You'll have to get an Ubuntu GC to make those requests.
<IdleOne> Pricey: will do and done, thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-07-28
<jose> hey guys, someone has created #ubuntu-edge-campaign and is giving op to everyone joining the channel, which may result in an op war
<jose> user was matrixa1
<IdleOne> as long as the channel is actually used to tlak about the ubuntu edge and stays with the ubuntu spirit there should be no issues, if it does become an issue the ircc can take a look
<IdleOne> talk*
<jose> IdleOne: yep, got to talk to the guy behind it and agreed that having op for everyone was not good
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-21
<Jeffrey_f> I would like to contribute to the #ubuntu channel a bit more.  How does one become a mod/op?
<Jeffrey_f> I would like to contribute to the #ubuntu channel a bit more.  How does one become a mod/op?
<tsimpson> !canibeop | Jeffrey_f
<ubottu> Jeffrey_f: If you are interested in joining the Ubuntu IRC Team, take a look at both https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/LaunchpadOperatorApplication and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements. You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<Jeffrey_f> Thanks, will look at it closer in the morning after I get some caffeine in my system
<Unit193> tsimpson: Should I poke you about meetingology no longer even being on the network?
<tsimpson> I guess if AlanBell isn't here you don't have much choice
<Unit193> Yeah, sorry.  I suppose nothing else I can help with?
<tsimpson> it's trying to connect to leguin, which appears to be offline
<tsimpson> so I'll try changing it to chat.freenode.net
<tsimpson> it should be back and in the right channels now
<Unit193> Yep, seems to be.  Thanks, as always.
<jose> tsimpson: ping
<tsimpson> jose: pong
<jose> tsimpson: would you mind a quick PM?
<tsimpson> jose: go ahead
<jose> thanks :)
<MooDoo> hello all
<jose> hey
<sgclark> Hello, I am a somewhat recent kubuntu member and was pointed here to ask for an IRC cloak. Is anyone available to assist?
<IdleOne> sgclark: link your launchpad id in here and one of the IRCC members will get to you ASAP
<sgclark> https://launchpad.net/~sgclark thank you
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> Pici Tm_T hggdh AlanBell ping ^
<IdleOne> also congrats :)
<sgclark> thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-22
<MooDoo> hello all
<hggdh> staff: around? We need a new cloak
<hggdh> er. Pricey, can you help (or otherwise, how do I signal staff)?
<Fuchs> hggdh: 1) check /stats p
<Fuchs> hggdh: 2) if empty:  check #freenode  (or -gab, if you are invited there)
<Pici> (just stop by #freenode and ask if there are any staffers for a GC request.)
<niko> ?
<Fuchs> oh, a wild niko, that also works
<hggdh> Fuchs, Pici: thank you.
 * Fuchs hits hggdh with a cluebat
<Fuchs> hggdh: niko is staff, he replied here, silly :p
<Fuchs> anyway, both will work
<Pici> silly
<Fuchs> now you got a gheraint instead. Ah well.
 * hggdh see stars & planets, and the clues
<hggdh> ah
<Fuchs> Pici: I need a pon^W fuchs factoid!
<hggdh> go figure
<Pici> !pony
<Pici> !pony-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> PONY! Ponyponyponyponypony! http://windowseat.ca/images/monster_pony.jpg - NO PONIES FOR YOU!
<hggdh> niko: can you please set an Ubuntu mask for sgclark (~scarlett@unaffiliated/sgclark)?
<Fuchs> hggdh: you should tell them what cloak to set, e.g.  ubuntu/member/sgclark
<Pici> aye
<Fuchs> hggdh: the non-ubuntu affiliated staffers might not know the default ubuntu format
<hggdh> Fuchs: I will keep on learning...
<Fuchs> (well, technically they can look it up, but you'll do them a huge favour by giving 2 pieces of information:  1) the user to cloak  2) the actual cloak.   It also helps if that user is online, because for most projects staff does have to ask the user if the cloak is fine or not)
<Fuchs> hggdh: indeed, as that it was intended, in case of it not coming across as friendly and helpful
<hggdh> Fuchs: ah, no, absolutely helpful. I do appreciate the help
<Fuchs> lovely
<Fuchs> anyway, usual approach is find a staffer  (/stats p is best, then #freenode or -gab (for that you'd need an invex, not sure if ubuntu can be arsed to get these for every ircc member), then in here), then tell them who to cloak with what cloak, and best is to ensure that the user is online beforehand, because staff will contact them and ask whether they agree with that cloak
<hggdh> aff
<Pici> Fuchs: thanks
<Fuchs> all of this is fixed soon™  when the new GMS is ready, which will give you a web frontend for all that
<hggdh> ack. Better wait, then, no matter what, since sgclark does not seem to be in
<Pici> I wonder if Half Life 3 will come out before the GMS is ready...
<niko> done hggdh
<Pici> niko: thanks!
<Fuchs> Pici: I won my "> 2 years from group registration closure" bet last month ♥
<Fuchs> Pici: it's finished, though
<hggdh> niko: thank you, and very sorry for the mess I made on the request
<Fuchs> awwww ♥
<Pricey> hggdh: Sure.
<Pricey> Pici: The thing is, the code exists ;)
<Fuchs> and this is the result of going through backlog topdown :p
<Pricey> hggdh: I can now apparently. #freenode's best if /stats p is empty.
<Fuchs> already said and already handled :)
<Pici> Pricey: are you fixed?
<Pici> I mean your connection, not anything else, get your mind out of the gutter.
<Fuchs> the other thing is not needed, the beard is perfect birth control
 * Fuchs hides
<Pricey> Pici: Looks like it.
<Pricey> Fuchs: Clean shaven for a couple of weeks I'll have you know!
<Pricey> I've been told to grow it again though.
<Fuchs> depending on who told you that: I wouldn't trust them ;p
<Fuchs> I just saw it again while scrolling through G+, hence the silly comment. Also because I'm an arse. Mostly that.
<Pici> Pricey: removed your fix-connection bans in #u and #u-offtopic
<Pricey> Pici: Thanks
<Pricey> Pici: Unfortunately I think I may have punched through them anyway?
<Pici> Pricey: I think your last cycle happened right before ikonia banned you, coincidentally enough.
<Pricey> Sneaky. Do need to fix that bug in my config.
<Pricey> Not sure what caused the flapping unfortunately.
<Fuchs> someone tapping on your screen  *nods and disappears*
<hggdh> Pricey: I am working on setting a series of #ubuntu-br-* channels to norm. Can you add me as +F on them?
<hggdh> and, of course, I will give you the list. In pieces, so that you do not despair ;-)
<Pricey> hggdh: sure
<hggdh> Pricey: #ubuntu-br-(ac, al, am, ba, ce) (part #1 of the series)
<Pricey> info #ubuntu-br-ac
<hggdh> Pricey: #ubuntu-br-(go, ma, mg, sp, br, br-dev)
<hggdh> Pricey: #ubuntu-br-(doc, meeting, ops, tradutores)
<Pici> yikes
<hggdh> and I think this is it...
<hggdh> yeah. Putting them all under the yoke of the IRCC...
<hggdh> yoke, of course, is meant in a good way.
<Pricey> hggdh: Done.
<hggdh> Pricey: in your debt. I do appreciate your help.
<Pricey> pfft
<hggdh> Pricey: would you need freenode-staff added in as well to the channels?
<Pici> hggdh: the proper form is actually to add *!*@freenode/staff/*  the 'freenode-staff' account is for other things.
<hggdh> Pici: indeed. I will do so, thank you.
<Pricey> hggdh: freenode-staff is a dummy account that doesn't do anything. As pici said, a matching mask can be added if you want to let us know you don't mind us stepping in a bit more often than we normally would.
<hggdh> I see no problems with staff coming in to help if needed. If adding the mask makes this clear, then consider them added
<hggdh> now... given S.O. is arriving with food, I will take care of that after lunch
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-23
<Unit193> \o/
<MooDoo> hello all
<Unit193> Pici: Happen to get the PM a few days ago?  I know you're busy, so hate to bother.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-24
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-07-25
<optrusty> Hey guys
<optrusty> Hi is Ubuntu bot files open source
<Unit193> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<optrusty> Thx
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-20
<MooDoo> morning all
<sudodus> help with cloak: Hi, I'm an Ubuntu member and a moderator of the Ubuntu Forums. We intend to use #ubuntuforums-mods, and I need a cloak to be able to access it without an invitation each time. I'm a beginner so bear with me until I'm getting used to this way of communication. My Launchpad account is https://launchpad.net/~nio-wiklund, sudodus (nio-wiklund), If you know how to do it, please help me :-)
<Fuchs> sudodus: well, now you are identified, that's a start. The rest is as I said: you need to wait in here (patience is the key) for a member of the IRCC
 * Fuchs eyes AlanBell
<Fuchs> sudodus: as soon as you found one, they need to get in touch with staff, then staff will ask you whether you want that cloak, if you confirm you'll have it.
 * AlanBell can't help, sorry, I am not on the IRCC, but everything looks good for the cloak
<Fuchs> Oh, sorry, thought you still were
<Fuchs> who is, currently?
<AlanBell> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<AlanBell> erm, that didn't help
<Fuchs> yeah, I'll check lolpad
<AlanBell> these fine folk https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council/+members
<Fuchs> lovely, most of the realnames are new to me :p
<Fuchs> yeah, found it
<Fuchs> ah, there are the nicks, hggdh or Tm_T    would work :)
<Tm_T> Fuchs: ack
<Fuchs> Yay
<Fuchs> Tm_T: could you request a mümber cloak for sudodus?  Thanks ♥
<Tm_T> Fuchs: I request
 * Tm_T is semibusy with semi-important stuff so he keeps comments at minimum, sorry
<Fuchs> Sorry for disturbing and thanks ♥
<sudodus> Fuchs; OK, I'll stay connected and waiting ... will be away from the keyboard for periods of time, but coming back. Thanks for helping :-)
<Fuchs> u r wlcme
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-21
<Unit193> Looks like a few bots died in that netsplit an hour ago.
<teward> indeed
<Unit193> !ping
<DJones> You png
<DJones> pong
<sudodus> pong
<jose> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<jose> Unit193: ^
 * genii pets ubottu affectionately
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-22
<Unit193> wxl also says ubot5 is missing from #ubuntu-lococouncil, and would like it back.
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2015-07-23
<popey> can we please get a bot in #ubuntu-touch-meeting? It's gone AWOL
<Mikaela> popey: meetingology or which bot?
<popey> ubotu type thing
<Mikaela> ok, I don't have access those
<teward> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support for this release will end in July 2015. For more info see !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<teward> ^ it's EOL now - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-July/000198.html
<Unit193> ./!utopic is <reply> NONO!  Utopic dead, no use!
<teward> lol
#ubuntu-irc 2016-07-25
<ahoneybun> Unit193: is there any way to get simple ub something bot in #kubuntu-podcast?
<ahoneybun> like !support
<ahoneybun> and it tells them to go to #kubuntu for that
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Oh hey.  So did you just want a ubottu clone in there then?  Sorry I missed responding.
<ahoneybun> Unit193: yea basically
#ubuntu-irc 2016-07-26
<MooDoo> howdy all
<ahoneybun> thanks Unit193
#ubuntu-irc 2016-07-27
<Na3iL> Hello guys there's a bot in #ubuntu inviting peeps there to download a tool .exe
<Na3iL> The name of the bot is GAMER-WORLD
<DJones> Looks like its not thee anymore
<DJones> Yeah, been klined, so wasn't just an Ubuntu issue
<DJones> Na3iL: See above, but thatnks for reporting
#ubuntu-irc 2016-07-28
<ubot5> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu-discuss ()
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> greetings everyone how do i get the log bot back in #ubuntu-africa please
<czajkowski> aloha
<Kilos> o/
<czajkowski> Kilos: is looking to get the irc logging bot into a channel
<czajkowski> Pici: any idea if its here or elsewhere?
<Kilos> ty for your help czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<k1l> wait, i will ask the canonical server team
<Kilos> ty k1l
<k1l> seems like the bot crashed or due to a netsplit it didnt rejoin all channels. it even was missing from #ubuntu for some days.
<Kilos> ah
<Na3iL> weird k1l I noticed that
#ubuntu-irc 2016-07-29
<MooDoo> howdy all
#ubuntu-irc 2016-07-30
<avis> can i please be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic.  the last two times i am banned from there is is for extended periods of time that is never warraranted for the offense.  can you please docuement that ?  thanks
<elky> if he would stick around for more than 6 seconds we'd be able to talk to him
<elky> wait i can't math. 5 seconds.
<avis> the time before last i was banned from #ubuntu-offtopic it was for ever 6 months.  all i could think in my head was -- how could they justify this long of a ban.  further i am banned now and they simply didn't like my respectful language syntax.  thank you
<avis> please consider unbanning me
<Unit193> +b @pdpc/supporter/student/avis$##fix_your_connection
<elky> 3 seconds this time.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-07-25
<MooDoo> yo!
<A7I4> What exactly is Mir?
#ubuntu-irc 2018-07-24
<LinuxTabletUser> !ops trigger
<LinuxTabletUser> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<benonsoftware> LinuxTabletUser: hey, what do you need? :)
<hggdh> LinuxTabletUser: hi, do you want to be banned from here as well>
<LinuxTabletUser> hggdh:Oops Sorry
<hggdh> LinuxTabletUser: you are still a problem.
<LinuxTabletUser> Oh.
<LinuxTabletUser> hggdh:Hi
<LinuxTabletUser> #xubuntu-devel
<LinuxTabletUser> !cd
<LinuxTabletUser> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<LinuxTabletUser> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LinuxTabletUser> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<LinuxTabletUser> !gb
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<LinuxTabletUser> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<LinuxTabletUser> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<LinuxTabletUser> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Guest53427> Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)
<Guest53427> Cannot join #ubuntu-ops (You are banned)
<Guest53427> Why?
<hggdh> Guest53427: yes, why?
<Guest53427> Oops Sorry :(
